# Jet Electrica



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Didn't find a thread on this, so I thought I would start one...









Built by Jet Industries on a CHrysler TC3 Horizon "glider" in 1980 -?. Custom built GE 8" DC motor 23hp, with 40 - 70 mile range.

http://www.davisengineering.net/Jet.html

http://evtinker.com/jet/jet.html


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

I had never heard of these before. Anyone know anything more about it? I found stats on range, batteries, motor...etc. What kind of acceleration do they have? Weak points? Seems pretty interesting that they are still driving (albeit with diff batts and some controllers upgraded) 32 years later! I saw a few in evalbums.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Tedktis said:


> I had never heard of these before. Anyone know anything more about it? I found stats on range, batteries, motor...etc. What kind of acceleration do they have? Weak points? Seems pretty interesting that they are still driving (albeit with diff batts and some controllers upgraded) 32 years later! I saw a few in evalbums.


Yep, Jet Industries. Were in Austin, TX, IIRC. Run by Bill Bales and his 2 sons. Nice people. I visited them just prior to the Electrica when they were making the ElectraVan. A converted Subaru microvan. Pretty much the same 96V system. Nice simple conversions which worked well. Never did make very many of any model. Gas prices fell after the first embargo and market dried up due to cheap gas. Performance was pretty good. Like described in those links.


----------

